# Looking for a certain website...(if it's out there)



## Miniver (Nov 23, 2009)

Since I can't draw, but I want to create a picture of my fursona, I'd like to know if there are any furry based doll makers out there where you can save your image when you're done.
I found one at one point, but it said I couldn't save my image without taking a screenshot and doing some editing which I am bad at doing.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 26, 2009)

http://gen8hedgehog.deviantart.com/art/Male-Furry-Dollmaker-v1-1-64778353, you can use that, i dont know of any that let you save, you still have to take a screen shot, but they give you the rights to use your character that you create.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

skyeblueangel said:


> http://gen8hedgehog.deviantart.com/art/Male-Furry-Dollmaker-v1-1-64778353, you can use that, i dont know of any that let you save, you still have to take a screen shot, but they give you the rights to use your character that you create.


Furry?! That's more or less just a Sonic generator.


----------



## Gight (Dec 26, 2009)

http://tony64.deviantart.com/art/Create-A-Fursona-v3-Male-102858106

I think it is this.


----------

